# Stupid Pet Tricks



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 1, 2010)

YouTube - Letterman - Stupid Pet Tricks: Playing Dead

YouTube - Jerry needs no help playing with his ball. 

YouTube - Dog Can*t Get Out


----------



## Daniel (Apr 1, 2010)

[SIGN]9/10[/SIGN]
[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]
[SIGN]7/10[/SIGN]


----------



## Banned (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree with you on the last one, Daniel, but I give dead dog full marks.  


[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]

[SIGN]8/10[/SIGN]

[SIGN]7/10[/SIGN]


----------



## Daniel (Apr 1, 2010)

I watched the second video first, so my ability to be generous with scoring was less for the first video


----------

